# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  Super fast question and answer - Pripyat

## Chelle

Please write this for me, correctly, in Cyrillic? Thank you so much! I'd do it myself, but I fear  I'd really mess it up  with  just  one wrong letter! Thank you so much!

----------


## alexB

Припять

----------


## chaika

http://pripyat.com/

----------

